# tire technology terms



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2012)

Steel wire cord quality is based on tensile strength, elongation, and stiffness. It is manufactured from steel rod with high carbon content; and while the steel wires used have different configurations, all are brass-coated strands twisted together into cords. If the wire is used in a multi-ply tire rather than a belted tire, the fatigue performance will be important. If used in belted tires, then stiffness is of primary concern.
http://www.maxxis.com/AutomobileLight-Truck/How-a-Tire-is-Made.aspx#FabricSteel


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 9, 2012)

Ελαστικό με πολλές στρώσεις λινών


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2012)

Bead filler
http://www.maxxis.com/AutomobileLight-Truck/How-a-Tire-is-Made.aspx#Bead
The bead component of the tire is a non-extensible composite loop that anchors the body plies and locks the tire onto the wheel assembly so that it will not slip or rock the rim. The tire bead component includes the steel wire loop, apex or *bead filler.*

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, το bead λέγεται στεφάνη. Τι είναι το bead filler;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2012)

multi-pitch tread pattern

Car tires 215/60R16Esigned with fluent pattern sculpt and multi-pitch tread pattern.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2012)

Βρήκα και μια ωραία φωτογραφιούλα εδώ, και μερικές εξηγήσεις:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> multi-pitch tread pattern


Θα δοκίμαζα για σιγουριά το _σχέδιο πέλματος με πολλές ακμές_ ή _με πολλές κορυφές_ (ποιος ξέρει πώς εννοεί το pitch ο συγκεκριμένος κατασκευαστής).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2012)

Σε κάποια ιστοσελίδα που πουλάνε λάστιχα το είδα αμετάφραστο.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 10, 2012)

Έπειτα από μία ματιά εδώ, κατάλαβα ότι το pitch αφορά τον θόρυβο των ελαστικών (ο οποίος αναλύεται εκτενέστερα εδώ). Η πρόταση μου, τελείως απλοποιητική και μπλαμπλάδικη (μέχρι να μπουκάρουν οι ειδικοί): Σχεδιασμός πέλματος/γόμας με πολλαπλή αντιθορυβική προστασία. Ή, πιο απλά, πέλμα πολλαπλής αντιθορυβικής προστασίας.

My two cents.

Δόκτωρ, κι εμένα στις ακίδες πήγε ο νους μου πρώτα, αλλά μιας και δεν υπήρχαν στην επεξηγηματική φωτό, είπα να αλλάξω αναζήτηση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Bead filler
> Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, το bead λέγεται στεφάνη. Τι είναι το bead filler;


Η εικόνα στο 3. Tire construction, εδώ δείχνει τι εννοεί με bead filler. Υποθέτω ότι εννοεί το υλικό πλήρωσης της στεφάνης (για το οποίο όμως δεν μπορώ να βρω ούτε μια γκουγκλιά). 

Και ένα μικρό γλωσσάρι, εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, το bead λέγεται στεφάνη. Τι είναι το bead filler;


Το _Λεξικό Όρων Αυτοκινήτου_ πάντως το δίνει «"γέμιση" στεφάνης».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2012)

Ε, αν υπάρχει κάπου, τότε _γέμιση στεφάνης_, φυσικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Έπειτα από μία ματιά εδώ, κατάλαβα ότι το pitch αφορά τον θόρυβο των ελαστικών (ο οποίος αναλύεται εκτενέστερα εδώ). Η πρόταση μου, τελείως απλοποιητική και μπλαμπλάδικη (μέχρι να μπουκάρουν οι ειδικοί): Σχεδιασμός πέλματος/γόμας με πολλαπλή αντιθορυβική προστασία. Ή, πιο απλά, πέλμα πολλαπλής αντιθορυβικής προστασίας.


Δες όμως το pitch σε μια άλλη πρόταση του ίδιου κειμένου:
High density lateral sipes and random pitch arrangement gives superior water drainage and snow removal.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2012)

Και άλλη υποφέρει με το pitch arrangement (αλλά δεν ξέρω τη γλώσσα για να με πείσει... :))

Όμως το pitch = γενικά ρητίνες, που δίνει η γουίκη, θα μπορούσε να οδηγήσει σε πολυρητινική κατασκευή και τυχαιοποιημένη διάταξη ρητινών, αντίστοιχα (που μοιάζουν, τουλάχιστον, να είναι πολύ σχετικά).


----------



## bernardina (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.google.gr/imgres?hl=el&s...&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:70&tx=109&ty=88

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω το τακούνι του ελαστικού


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω το τακούνι του ελαστικού


(Σχεδόν) μια χαρά ταιριάζει. Το πέλμα με πολλά τακούνια, οκ, μια χαρά, αλλά η τυχαιοποιημένη διάταξη με ζορίζει... Ίσως αν εννοεί απλώς random = ασύμμετρη;


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 10, 2012)

Ναι μεν, αλλά τα τακούνια τα λέει blocks. Μπέρδεμα.

Sipes πάντως είναι οι εγκοπές, αν δεν το έχετε βρει ήδη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2012)

Λοιπόν, συνδυάζοντας την αντιθορυβική ιδέα του Κάδμιου και την πρώτη παραπομπή της Μπερναρντίνας, καταλαβαίνω ότι pitch είναι το μη ομοιόμορφο βήμα εναλλαγής ο μη ομοιόμορφος ("randomized" που έλεγε και το πρωτότυπο) τρόπος μετασχηματισμού του σχήματος των τακουνιών ώστε να μην κάνει θόρυβο το ελαστικό (δεν είναι δική μου έμπνευση, το λέει ξεκάθαρα ο τόπος από όπου προέρχεται η εικόνα της Μπέρνι):

*Noise treatment*: The tire industry created tire designs that vary the size (pitch) design elements of tire. This reduces or controls noise emitted by tire. Noise treatment is different on opposite sides of the tire. If the tire design was exactly repeated around the tire, noise would result. Instead, the design is repeated at different pitch lengths. Mixture of design element sizes (small (S), medium (M) and large (L)) allow manufacturers to change size of tires and minimize noise.

Τώρα, πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2012)

Και οριστικά, από εδώ:

*Pitch*: The length from a point on one tread block to the same point on the next tread block. Pitch is varied around a tire to minimize noise.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 10, 2012)

Παίζει και αυτό επίσης. Και με τους ίδιους συντελεστές στη συζήτηση. :cheek:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2012)

Βρε πώς περνάνε τα χρόνια και προχωράει το άτιμο το γερμανικό...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λοιπόν, συνδυάζοντας την αντιθορυβική ιδέα του Κάδμιου και την πρώτη παραπομπή της Μπερναρντίνας, καταλαβαίνω ότι pitch είναι το μη ομοιόμορφο βήμα εναλλαγής ο μη ομοιόμορφος ("randomized" που έλεγε και το πρωτότυπο) τρόπος μετασχηματισμού του σχήματος των τακουνιών ώστε να μην κάνει θόρυβο το ελαστικό (δεν είναι δική μου έμπνευση, το λέει ξεκάθαρα ο τόπος από όπου προέρχεται η εικόνα της Μπέρνι):
> 
> *Noise treatment*: The tire industry created tire designs that vary the size (pitch) design elements of tire. This reduces or controls noise emitted by tire. Noise treatment is different on opposite sides of the tire. If the tire design was exactly repeated around the tire, noise would result. Instead, the design is repeated at different pitch lengths. Mixture of design element sizes (small (S), medium (M) and large (L)) allow manufacturers to change size of tires and minimize noise.
> 
> Τώρα, πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά...


Νομίζω ότι η λέξη "βήμα" μπορεί να αποδώσει το pitch. 

Και αποδίδουμε με τη λέξη "τακούνι" το tread block;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2012)

Προτιμάτε την απόδοση "τακούνι" ή "μπλοκ" για τα tread blocks;

Προτιμάτε την απόδοση "σκάλισμα" ή "σχέδιο" για το tread design; Στην ιστοσελίδα της Michelin και σε οδηγία της ΕΕ, το design έχει αποδοθεί "σκάλισμα". Το ωραίο με την ιστοσελίδα της Michelin είναι ότι είναι σε πολλές γλώσσες. Και δεν έχουν πουθενά τη λέξη "τακούνι".


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2012)

Όσο για το pitch, multi-pitch και 5-pitch που έχω στο κείμενό μου, κοιτάξτε τι λένε εδώ:

*Τακούνια Παραγωγής Πέντε Ηχητικών Συχνοτήτων*
Προσεκτικά τοποθετημένα κατά μηκος της περιφέρειας του ελαστικού βρίσκονται τακούνια πολλαπλού μήκους (άρα και παραγωγής ήχου διαφορετικής συχνότητας) που ελαχιστοποιούν το θόρυβο του πέλματος: οδηγός και επιβάτες βιώνουν ευχάριστα το αναβαθμισμένο επίπεδο άνεσης στην καμπίνα. Επιπλέον, το φορτίο σε κάθε τακούνι βελτιστοποιείται έτσι ώστε να μειώνεται αισθητά η ανομοιόμορφη φθορά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2012)

Εγώ προτιμώ μπλοκ για το block και σχέδιο για το design (που σημαίνει, αν κρίνω από τις ως τώρα παρεμβάσεις μου, ότι θα πέσω έξω και στα δύο.... ).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

Το «μπλοκ» δεν το έχω ακούσει πουθενά κι από κανέναν· η αγορά το λέει «τακούνι». Για το design είναι προφανές για ποιον λόγο προτιμώ το «σκάλισμα»: επειδή το «σχέδιο» αφορά όλο το λάστιχο, όχι μόνον το πέλμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2012)

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι που βλέπω δύο ιστοσελίδες εταιρειών ελαστικών, Yokohama και Michelin, που και οι δύο έχουν πολύ καλή γλώσσα στην περιγραφή των προϊόντων τους, η μία χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη "σκάλισμα", η άλλη χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη "τακούνι", αλλά όχι και τις δύο λέξεις και οι δύο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το «μπλοκ» δεν το έχω ακούσει πουθενά κι από κανέναν· η αγορά το λέει «τακούνι».


Κι όταν λέμε «αγορά» περιλαμβάνονται και σχετικά θεσμικά κείμενα (http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:52004PC0774:EL:HTML):
«Λωρίδα τακουνιού (chafer)»: υλικό στη στεφάνη ώστε να προστατεύεται ο σκελετός από γδάρσιμο ή τριβή με τη ζάντα.​


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2012)

Πώς θα απέδιδες τα shoulder lugs; Είναι μπλοκ αυτά; Είναι τακούνια;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι που βλέπω δύο ιστοσελίδες εταιρειών ελαστικών, Yokohama και Michelin, που και οι δύο έχουν πολύ καλή γλώσσα στην περιγραφή των προϊόντων τους, η μία χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη "σκάλισμα", η άλλη χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη "τακούνι", αλλά όχι και τις δύο λέξεις και οι δύο.


Η Michelin ποιον όρο χρησιμοποιεί αντί του τακουνιού;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Η Michelin ποιον όρο χρησιμοποιεί αντί του τακουνιού;


Κυβίδια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2012)

"Μπλοκ" θα βρεις τα block στις σελίδες της Continental. Ta lugs τα βρίσκω επίσης μπλοκ, άρα, υποθέτω, θα τα λένε μπλοκ ώμων...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Πώς θα απέδιδες τα shoulder lugs; Είναι μπλοκ αυτά; Είναι τακούνια;


Το _shoulder _αποδίδεται «ώμος» (ή «ώμος ελαστικού» αν χρειάζεται ο προσδιορισμός). Το _shoulder rib / lug_ είναι η «ράβδωση / αυλάκωση του ώμου».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Κυβίδια.


Αυτό θα μπορούσα να το δεχτώ μόνον αν το επίπεδο ύφους ήταν τέτοιο που να υπήρχαν αποκλειστικά και μόνο σώτρα, επίσωτρα κττ.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2012)

*Jointless spiral-wrapped full nylon cap* for added strength and stability.

Τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

Με αφορμή το _tread design_, να δώσω τις σχετικές εγγραφές από το _Λεξικό Όρων Αυτοκινήτου_:

tread pattern = μοτίβο πέλματος
tread contour = διαμόρφωση πέλματος
​.



drsiebenmal said:


> "Μπλοκ" θα βρεις τα block στις σελίδες της Continental. Ta lugs τα βρίσκω επίσης μπλοκ, άρα, υποθέτω, θα τα λένε μπλοκ ώμων...


Παρότι δεν μου αρέσει να επιμένω, την απόδοση αυτή τής Continental αδυνατώ να τη δεχτώ επειδή δεν υπάρχει στην αγορά. Το _tread block_ είναι «τακούνι» για τις περισσότερες χρήσεις και «μπακλαβάς» στη μαστοράτζικη / ζαργκονική διάλεκτο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Με αφορμή το _tread design_, να δώσω τις σχετικές εγγραφές από το _Λεξικό Όρων Αυτοκινήτου_:
> 
> tread pattern = μοτίβο πέλματος
> tread contour = διαμόρφωση πέλματος
> ​.


Ίσως είναι θέμα γούστου, αλλά για το contour νομίζω ότι το _περίγραμμα_ είναι σαφέστερο. Για το pattern, δεν υπάρχει (και) το _προφίλ_;




Zazula said:


> Παρότι δεν μου αρέσει να επιμένω, την απόδοση αυτή τής Continental αδυνατώ να τη δεχτώ επειδή δεν υπάρχει στην αγορά. Το _tread block_ είναι «τακούνι» για τις περισσότερες χρήσεις και «μπακλαβάς» στη μαστοράτζικη / ζαργκονική διάλεκτο.


Συμφωνώ για το τακούνι και τον μπακλαβά, απλώς ήθελα να επισημάνω (με αφορμή και τις άλλες εταιρείες που ανέφερε η Αλεξάνδρα) ότι πιθανόν υπάρχουν και εταιρικές προτιμήσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συμφωνώ για το τακούνι και τον μπακλαβά, απλώς ήθελα να επισημάνω (με αφορμή και τις άλλες εταιρείες που ανέφερε η Αλεξάνδρα) ότι πιθανόν υπάρχουν και εταιρικές προτιμήσεις.


Έχεις δίκιο εδώ: Είναι όντως αλήθεια ότι και ο εταιρικός ιστότοπος του εισαγωγέα της Maxxis το έχει «μπλοκ». Αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο τούτο συνιστά συνειδητή ζαργκονική επιλογή (π.χ. ο ελληνικός ιστότοπος της Continental είναι εισαγόμενος απ' τα κεντρικά) ή μεταφραστική τοποθέτηση αυτουνού που ανέλαβε τη συγκεκριμένη τοπικοποίηση.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> *Jointless spiral-wrapped full nylon cap* for added strength and stability.
> Τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό;


Γι' αυτό τι έχετε να πείτε, παρακαλώ;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ίσως είναι θέμα γούστου, αλλά για το contour νομίζω ότι το _περίγραμμα_ είναι σαφέστερο. Για το pattern, δεν υπάρχει (και) το _προφίλ_;


Ας δώσω και τους ορισμούς, τότε:

tread pattern = μοτίβο πέλματος "το διακριτικό γεωμετρικό σχέδιο του πέλματος του ελαστικού"
tread contour = διαμόρφωση πέλματος "διασταυρούμενα σχήματα στην επιφάνεια του πέλματος ενός φουσκωμένου και αφόρτιστου ελαστικού"
tread profile = προφίλ πέλματος "η γενική μορφή του πέλματος του ελαστικού, ιδωμένη σε τομή"


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Γι' αυτό τι έχετε να πείτε, παρακαλώ;



Εδώ πληροφορίες για τα nylon caps. Και εδώ όλη η διαδικασία.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2012)

Πολύ χρήσιμες όλες οι πληροφορίες. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους θερμά!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Εδώ πληροφορίες για τα nylon caps.


Η "πλάκα" πάντως είναι που οι αδαείς κι οι ημιμαθείς κατηγορούν τα λάστιχα που έχουν τέτοιο έξτρα στρώμα λινών από νάιλον ότι είναι εξολοκλήρου "νάιλον" (ενν. τα λάστιχα!), ενώ επί της ουσίας είναι μια χαρά ασφαλή.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 11, 2012)

Στην περίφραση πήγε κι εμένα ο νους μου, δηλ. εσωτερικό σπειροειδές στρώμα (επίστρωση/ οτιδήποτε) από νάιλον, αλλά έτσι για το φολκλόρ, το jointless πως μπορεί να αποδοθεί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2012)

αδιάκοπος; συνεχής; μονοκόμματος;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2012)

Ωραίο το "μονοκόμματο". Ή "χωρίς ραφές".


----------

